# Is it worth having more tests/yet?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi I'm wondering if it is worth having any more tests done ATM to check out my & DH's hormone levels, sperm count etc, so we know what we're dealing with currently? 

I know the levels can vary a lot month by month and I feel a bit paranoid that my GP & hospital/consultant are already sick of the sight of me after my previous miscarriages & tests prior to the 1 ivf cycle we had earlier this year. As we got pg naturally (with the help of a syringe) in June this last time, my ivf clinic won't let us use our FET until next year and my nhs hosp consultant said we should just try naturally for the rest of the year since we managed it within a couple of months after our ivf MC. I'm worried it was a fluke as DHs results weren't very good last year.

I'm not sure if there's anything else we can do at the mo, other than lots of ttc between about day 9-15 (using ovulation sticks but only have 3 left this month, stupid me). I'm trying to eat fairly healthily with loads of supplements, altho DH isn't so bothered about those. I'm still pretty tired tbh after the last 2 MC's so haven't had the energy to start self fertility massages yet. We have talked about adoption but I keep changing my mind and it makes me feel a bit sad at the moment.

I just wondered if anyone had any useful advice or insights? Thank you! And good luck with your own journey wherever you are on it! xxx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am really sorry for your miscarriages. I hope you manage to get pregnant soon.

Did your clinic test your immunes? Thyroid antibodies, and all those other tests that go with immune testing (killer cells etc)? I Wonder if it is worth you posting on the immune board?

My DH had mixed results last year, but it was mainly a case of user error.   Sperm was too old (about 9 days instead of 4). Apparently, you have better sperm if DH releases those sperm every 2-3 days throughout the month (so the book I read told me). So when I have AF, he has to take care of himself - LOL. Also, I believe zinc, vit c, vit e, pycnogenol and maca help - if you can get him to take them. 

Good Luck, I hope it works out for you soon.

x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

As in the previous comment,  I would suggest to go for the immune testing. I'm quite sure a part of the answer,  perhaps even the whole, lies in it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

I just read back on this thread and found I hadn't replied - sorry! Thank you both, not sure you'll see this now, oops! 9 months later and I am now having the immune tests... I'm very interested to find out what the results will show.
P.s. Congrats both of you!


----------

